

HN: Minneapolis Meetup Tomorrow Night - dottertrotter

The next Minneapolis HN Meetup is tomorrow at 6pm at Tiffany Bar &#38; Grille (2051 Ford Parkway, St Paul, MN‎).  Hope to see everybody there.
======
johnerck
Nice. I live in Minneapolis and have been following HN for awhile but have
never been to a meetup. See you tomorrow!

~~~
dottertrotter
Sounds good, also we've set up a Google Group you can sign up for.

<http://groups.google.com/group/minneapolishackers>

